# Combination Buspar and Sertraline (zoloft) Anyone tried it?



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey hi! I was at the hospital the other day because ive been feeling increasingly confused and stressed and depressed and the doctor there gave me a perscription of Buspar and Sertraline aka Zoloft and i want to know if there is anyone out there who has tried this combination and have had success with any of their mental health problems.

Ive heard both horror stories and good stories about zoloft and im not affraid of hearing any bad stories just lay it on me but be objective!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Zoloft seems to be less popular than other SSRIs. SSRIs like Paxil and Zoloft can make people have some weird reactions such as suicidal thought etc. Buspar and SSRIs can be taken together. I would shoot more towards Celexa or Lexapro. 
Buspar is often found to be ineffective or very placebo-like. But some people swear by it. I have no experience with it personally. 
You might want to shoot for Celexa and Buspar instead. See if the Buspar is actually doing anything. May seem like a month before anything happens with the Buspar. Perhaps it may not work for you. At that point, benzos are your option.


----------

